# Where to buy acetic acid?



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Anyone got any links for me to buy acetic acid for the reconstitution of igf?

Cheers

J


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LInk

Here you are mate

I've got some spare if your need is desparate. UNless it will make you bigger than me


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Tom, not for me mate. Me and igf when dieting aren't a good mix!!!

Cheers

J


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

supercell said:


> Thanks Tom, not for me mate. *Me and igf when dieting aren't a good mix!!!*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> J


Why is that mate?

That site was raided by the DEA last week, and told to shut down, despite not selling anything illegal, I'd email them 1st to make sure all is back to normal.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

white distilled vinegar.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Nytol said:


> Why is that mate?
> 
> That site was raided by the DEA last week, and told to shut down, despite not selling anything illegal, I'd email them 1st to make sure all is back to normal.


Need too many carbs otherwise go hypo and 300g just aint enough!! Plus I see no benefit personally on restricted carbs with igf, I'd rather use large quantities of GH

J


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> LInk
> 
> Here you are mate
> 
> I've got some spare if your need is desparate. UNless it will make you bigger than me


Wish people would/could say that about other "stuff" hehe:rolleyes:


----------



## BIGBANG (Jun 20, 2007)

is it defo that site was raided


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Bungle1 said:


> is it defo that site was raided


Yes, 100%, but they were not doing anything illegal, and the raid itself may be classed as illegal, as there was no reason for it.

The basis seems to be they wanted the computer records to see who in the US was ordering big, eg UG labs.

Even if the evidence is not usable in court, it still points the DEA in the right direction, so they can gather more evidence, [email protected]


----------



## tempbrit (Sep 27, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Yes, 100%, but they were not doing anything illegal, and the raid itself may be classed as illegal, as there was no reason for it.
> 
> The basis seems to be they wanted the computer records to see who in the US was ordering big, eg UG labs.
> 
> Even if the evidence is not usable in court, it still points the DEA in the right direction, so they can gather more evidence, [email protected]


I think that stating that they were not doing anything illegal might be a bit premature. Drug parafanalia (sp?) can be deemed to be an illegal activity. However, not as straightforward when it comes to actual convictions.

I do agree that if in fact the raid/arrests were deemed to be illegal, then the "fruit of the tree" doctrine would apply and any names or evidence would not be admissable in any attempt to convict. However, it clearly can put a number of names on "watch lists".

This is simply one of the many reasons that I am glad that I no longer live in the US. What a complete waste of time and money. However, considering the environment, the DEA is getting the headlines that keep the brass happy.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

the us seems to be messing things up for me alot latly with teven though i have nothing to do with them


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

tempbrit said:


> I think that stating that they were not doing anything illegal might be a bit premature. Drug parafanalia (sp?) can be deemed to be an illegal activity. However, not as straightforward when it comes to actual convictions.
> 
> I do agree that if in fact the raid/arrests were deemed to be illegal, then the "fruit of the tree" doctrine would apply and any names or evidence would not be admissable in any attempt to convict. *However, it clearly can put a number of names on "watch lists".*
> 
> This is simply one of the many reasons that I am glad that I no longer live in the US. What a complete waste of time and money. However, considering the environment, the DEA is getting the headlines that keep the brass happy.


That was the whole reason behind the raid.

How is lab wear considered drug paraphernalia?

I don't think that site even sold 'research chems' like many others did.

I agree totally about the huge waste of time money and resources, but that seems to be the US govt's way at the moment.


----------

